# 10 gallon, double divided tank - Pics!!



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

So I finally got my 10 gallon divided tank set-up and fully cycled. I went the fishless route using pure ammonia (not my first time). Amazingly the tank cycled within a few weeks with the help of a benifical bacteria product by Seachem called Stability. I highly recommend it to others if you want to cut the cycling time in half! It has great reviews and truly works. 

This was my first time doing a double divide tank and then putting the filter along with the heater in the middle. I decided to do it that way instead of the standard one middle divider because it causes both sides to be evenly heated and filtered. There is less stress on the fish because they cannot see each other and I find it more appealing to look at. I made the dividers using report cover spines, plastic craft mesh, and aquarium sealant. 

Picture time! 

Full view










Close up pics of each side. Mango is on the right, Haku will be going on the left










Aerial view of the middle where the sponge filter and heater are located










The mesh touches the lid despite being double divided, so zero risk of jumping












Thanks for looking! Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow gorgeous tank! I absolutly lovee it! Thinking about doing something similar in the future.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful! <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, that is an awesome looking tank..I like how you did the dividers at an angle...great job!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

are those dividers DIY with craft mesh, or did you find black dividers somewhere?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm quite proud of this tank. :-D

homegrown terror - Yep, they are DIY dividers using craft mesh and report cover spines.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh wow! Your tank is beautiful! I would love a tank like that. Great job!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

what a lovely setup. I like how everything is hidden in the center compartment.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done and nice plants are they all live?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I love how you chose to do the dividers, it offers so much more dimension to the already beautiful set up!


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a wonderful idea and a solution to my current divider problem! Yay! I have never used aquarium sealant before. How long did you wait to put the fish in there after using it? Or does it dry immediately? Like I said, I've never used it so I'm not sure if it has a chemical smell or anything that might bother my fish.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahenry22 said:


> This is a wonderful idea and a solution to my current divider problem! Yay! I have never used aquarium sealant before. How long did you wait to put the fish in there after using it? Or does it dry immediately? Like I said, I've never used it so I'm not sure if it has a chemical smell or anything that might bother my fish.


if it's silicone sealant, it dries within 24 hours, but it's recommended that you wait 48 to put water in, just to be safe. it's 100% aquarium safe and non-disturbing.


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you! I plan to work on my dividing project tonight!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I Love how u hid your filter and heater, awesome job! might have to PM u when I decide to do mine to get the step by steps from you


----------



## Lady Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh wow, your tank is GORGEOUS! Love the hidden filters and the massive green plants. Wow. <3


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

NIce job, LC. Beautiful tank.

Thekoimaiden and I and many other members like our double dividers:

---Less see through
---Less chance of jumping over
---More even heating and filtering
---A place to siphon and refill without disturbing your fish or substrate.

Properly done, you don't need to use sealant. I don't.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> NIce job, LC. Beautiful tank.
> 
> Thekoimaiden and I and many other members like our double dividers:
> 
> ...


thats how I wanna do mine eventaully so I may be giving yall a holler for tips!


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

nice set up


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I love that idea. I may be stealing it in the near future. :]


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

How did I never think of doing it like this XD I always have the problem with one side being stale because the filter only gets one side...


----------

